# Pet owners wanted for research



## Rebekah Fox (May 28, 2014)

Hi 

My name is Becky and I am a researcher looking at peoples changing relationships with pets over the past 30 years. I'm looking to speak to pet owners and professionals working in the pet industry - vets, vet nurses, groomers, trainers etc (either online or by telephone) about this subject. 

If you are interested in taking part please drop me a message!

Thanks a lot
Becky


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Im interested. Pm me?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

I'll do it. I have two buns. Both quite different.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i'd do it if you would like to pm me more details...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am happy to help. For your information I have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 guinea pigs both an amazing 7 years old, one currently being syringe fed every 4 hours! and fish who are 9 years old and massive.. seems I have the touch! 

pm me any time


----------



## Rebekah Fox (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me everyone. I will send you a PM now. 

Becky


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

If you still need responses then I'm happy to do it for you. 

We currently have 1 dog, 2 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, 9 rats, 2 syrian hamsters and 1 goldfish who will be 12 years old this year


----------



## Rebekah Fox (May 28, 2014)

Hi there

That would be great. I can either email you the questions or we could chat by phone. If you drop me a Private message or email me at [email protected] than I can send you the details.

Thanks a lot
Becky


----------

